# Godzilla vs. Kong scored by...



## Consona (Jun 19, 2020)

@Real JXL  Finally some score that will truly benefit from insanely overly huge megadrums.


----------



## Consona (Jun 20, 2020)

Thinking about it, I hope the Desplat's theme returns. He did such a good job making a new Godzilla music.


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 20, 2020)

I like your avatar. 

Team Kong


----------



## Consona (Jun 20, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> I like your avatar.
> 
> Team Kong









I doubt it's gonna be better than this masterpiece, but hope never dies...


And actually the 1976 King Kong was my first film I've ever seen in the cinema, and I loved the experience so much, my parents had to take me to another screening of that same film in another cinema theatre we were passing on our way home from that first screening.  

So maybe I should go over to team Kong...?


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 20, 2020)

He's trying to ram a whole tree down his throat hahaha. That just doesn't happen in modern movies.
Especially with the music, old movies still hold something special for me that modern one's lack.

Got me thinking now, what was my first cinema experience. Was 70's I'm sure, but need to think.


----------



## Rossy (Jun 20, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> I like your avatar.
> 
> Team Kong


I really like yours


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 20, 2020)

Consona said:


> I doubt it's gonna be better than this masterpiece, but hope never dies...
> 
> 
> And actually the 1976 King Kong was my first film I've ever seen in the cinema, and I loved the experience so much, my parents had to take me to another screening of that same film in another cinema theatre we were passing on our way home from that first screening.
> ...


That clip alone just might be better than anything I've seen in a long-ass time!


----------



## CATDAD (Jun 21, 2020)

Consona said:


>



When your kids wont eat their broccoli!


----------



## Consona (Jun 21, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> That clip alone just might be better than anything I've seen in a long-ass time!


The 1962 film is definitely worth watching. The final fight is something you won't see anywhere else and ever forget. 








Zero&One said:


> He's trying to ram a whole tree down his throat hahaha. That just doesn't happen in modern movies.
> Especially with the music, old movies still hold something special for me that modern one's lack.


I'm starting to watch older films I've never seen and some of the aspects that are so great do not exists in the current films anymore.
Like I watch all the Hammer Productions horrors now. The film it was shot on and the cameras they were using give it that sweet old-school warm patina. All the matte paintings of the locations are incredible! The practical effects bring sooo much to the atmosphere! And all those sensibilities it was done with... like those shots of graveyards, full of fog, climbing plants, spider webs, archaic tombstones and crooked tree branches, sooo awesooome.

And f**k how do I hate these modern vampires.  But those hammer production films have those old-school vampires, who prowl though the night and kill people viciously, haunt their victims in their dreams so they slowly drain their strength away to make them helpless from their final strike. Seducing young ladies so they can bite them into the neck and suck their titties (it's just there, what can I do...).  (Some of those films are based on the 1892 gothic horror novella _Carmilla_, which is about a lesbian vampire, yea in 1892! , having crush on the main female protagonist.)
I think the cast made those characters justice...


Spoiler












And you know, counts do satanic rites with disgusting bloody sacrifices of young women to overcome their boredom of ordinary mundane lifes and pleasures. And peasants grab their pitchforks and torches to burn castles of those perverts down, while those laugh in their faces since they know fire can't destroy their being. Just all that good classic horror stuff.

Plus, I thought the films will be like some borderline schlock, and believe it or not, those films have some pretty solid scripts, really focused, a lot of times incredibly well structured with such a great gradation! Love watching those.
And the composers were classically trained, so, you know, there's some great symphonicity to the music...



CATDAD said:


> When your kids wont eat their broccoli!


Yep.


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 21, 2020)

Consona said:


> The 1962 film is definitely worth watching. The final fight is something you won't see anywhere else and ever forget.



This is no exaggeration, simply one of the best showdowns 

Kong gets an octopus stuck on his head... drugged (twice)... his belly burnt... blown up with TNT. 
That's before he gets into a scrap with zilla!!


----------



## Saxer (Jun 22, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Kong gets an octopus stuck on his head...


I think I know that movie...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 22, 2020)

Consona said:


> @Real JXL  Finally some score that will truly benefit from insanely overly huge megadrums.



Yea! Looking forward to both, movie and score!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 22, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> I like your avatar.
> 
> Team Kong


There is no Team Kong. There is just Team Godzilla, and Team loser


----------



## Consona (Jun 22, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> This is no exaggeration, simply one of the best showdowns
> 
> Kong gets an octopus stuck on his head... drugged (twice)... his belly burnt... blown up with TNT.
> That's before he gets into a scrap with zilla!!


You're absolutely right. I totally forgot about the octopus and stuff. Must rewatch it.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 22, 2020)

Last year I attended a projection of _Nosferatu_, with a live soundtrack performed by a Jean-François Zygel quartet (percussions, horns, ondes Martenot, Cristal Baschet, Celesta, etc.).

Out of the event, many kids were terrified and the adults were stunned.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 24, 2020)

You should check out "What we do in the shadows". Both film and series are great.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

Consona said:


>



I'm sure the dude in the Zilla costume suffered some serious cerebral damage that day. One of those vampire Hammer flics may have been my very first movie experience. They used to show them all the time for the Saturday afternoon matinees back in the early 1970's. Godzilla and other goodies were usually on the Friday Night Frights in full 5-inch, B&W Philco glory. And thank God for Carl Kolchak! It was all about imagination back then, was it not?


----------



## Consona (Jun 27, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> Last year I attended a projection of _Nosferatu_, with a live soundtrack performed by a Jean-François Zygel quartet (percussions, horns, ondes Martenot, Cristal Baschet, Celesta, etc.).
> 
> Out of the event, many kids were terrified and the adults were stunned.


Wow, that must have been great! I love Murnau's Nosferatu. I had some different versions with soundtracks made out of church organ, and one with some weird noisy sounds, like some romanticist industrial.


----------



## Consona (Sep 17, 2020)

Real JXL said:


> “On _Godzilla vs. Kong_, I said, ‘I think we need the biggest bass drum on the planet for this score. I know the guy who can build it, what do you think?’ They just said, ‘Let's do it.’ So I said I want a bass drum that is at least eight feet in diameter,” he laughed. “The guy called me back, and he asked, ‘Is it okay if it’s only six?’ I said, ‘Could we do eight? Why can’t we do ten?’ The answer was, ‘Well, there’s simply no cow alive that has a skin big enough to cover for a ten-foot bass drum.’ So, we have to scale it down to eight.”
> 
> “It was worth the money.”


----------



## Jack Mills (Sep 28, 2020)

Not a fan of Junkie's music his music is too loud for the sake of it, however with this movie it does make sense to go loud and big because, well, its a giant monster movie!


----------



## Consona (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## rudi (Mar 12, 2021)

No! THIS is how you floss your teeth!


----------

